

Google Blogger deleted my blog ... as Spam - dennisgorelik

Google Blogger team "surprised" me in a bad way today -- they claim that my purely hand-written blog with occasional posts on development topics -- is spam, so they deleted it:
===
Your blog at http://developmenttips.blogspot.com/ has been reviewed and confirmed as in violation of our Terms of Service for: SPAM. In accordance to these terms, we've removed the blog and the URL is no longer accessible.
===
My blog might be boring, but how could it qualify as SPAM -- it have no clue.
Google Cache is still available -- http://www.google.com/search?hl=&#38;q=site%3Adevelopmenttips.blogspot.com<p>Any idea what went wrong?
======
Serene
At first thought, I too would think it was written by a machine, not a
person... Frankly, I am not impressed with google's abilities to recognize
spam. After all, sufficiently advanced spam is indistinguishable from content.
And humans are slowly becoming machines.

~~~
dennisgorelik
1) I know that my writing skills are not too good, but I'm sure I'm doing much
better than even modern machines. However spammers can easily read RSS from my
blog and feed it into their blog. The end result -- spam content is identical
to my blog... Still it does not excuse Blogger for doing such a bad job at
spam detection. My account is much older (5+ years) than spammers' accounts.

------
anateus
It seems to have now been restored.

I imagine it was your resume that triggered it, particularly the Keywords
section.

~~~
dennisgorelik
1) Yes, I submitted appeal request and now my blog is restored. But that made
me think about how much I can trust blogger... Probably not too much. 2) Why
do you think it was keywords section? Do you think spam filters don't like
keywords and are able to recognize such section?

------
ddemchuk
This will probably not be something you want to hear, but this is EXACTLY why
you should host your own blog on your own server. No threat from someone
potentially shutting it down for no reason.

~~~
dennisgorelik
I was hosting blogs on my own server in the past. But it takes additional
effort to host it on my own server... May be I should...

~~~
ddemchuk
It takes less effort to host your own blog than it does to recover from
someone taking yours down and leaving you hangin out to dry.

